

Show HN: my first iOS App as a side project - hilti
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onpage-seo/id854357492?l=de&ls=1&mt=8
relevant way. 
I&#x27;ve started it as a side project to support the education my two little kids.
Learning Objective-C was tough but there are a lot of good tutorials on the web and iTunes U.
Hopefully my app will be useful for You.
======
hilti
Over the last 9 months I've studied iOS development and this is the result: an
app which analyzes websites in their technical - most SEO relevant way. I've
started it as a side project to support the education my two little kids.
Learning Objective-C was tough but there are a lot of good tutorials on the
web and iTunes U. Hopefully my app will be useful for You.

